# Monster Rhombeus & Cichlids



## piranhaplaza (Dec 25, 2013)

i have put 5 cichlids around 15 cm with my biggest monster rhombeus (17 inch)
for 3 weeks

and there is no problem

they just stay out of his way


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Good boy


----------

